# Proposed opening dates for 2003 Hunting Seasons



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Season - Opening Date

Spring Light Goose - March 1

Spring Crow - March 15

Fishing - April 1

Spring Turkey - April 12

Paddlefish Snagging - May 1

Fall Crow - August 16

Deer and Pronghorn Archery - August 29

Mourning Dove - September 1

Early Canada Goose - September 1

Sharptail, Hun, Ruffed Grouse & Squirrel - September 13

Sage Grouse - September 15

Youth Deer - September 19

Sandhill Crane - September 20

Youth Waterfowl* - September 20 or 27

Ducks & Geese* - September 27 or October 4

Pronghorn Gun - October 3

Fall Turkey - October 11

Pheasant - October 11

Mink, Muskrat, & Weasel Trapping - October 25

Deer Gun - November 7

Muzzleloader Deer - November 28


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

After this year - I won't pass up a early opener for ducks again :roll: That early cold - made for one of the strangest season I ever had 

Going to Canada was the highlight of my year - I will for sure go once, or twice a year from now on.

I may just say to heck with hunting ND - I doubt I'll ever hunt West or SW of Bismarck ever again. & if things continue down the same path ??? I may just spend all my money up in Canada (already planning next years trips) & only hunt ducks in ND - early 1st week- & then from my duckboat (during the week- later in the season) Let all the shooters have & fight over whats left.

- The days of hassle free hunting are about over in ND. I'll never pay, or beg to hunt. & I won't tresspass, or break the Law - & buying a small piece of land & hunting the same place forever, does not appeal to me. So the opportunities are shrinking & drying up - SAD !!! :eyeroll: & I don't really see any miricles happening to turn things around.

Does anyone else ???

Can't wait :roll: to have grandkids & be able to sit around & tell them about how it used to be. But I would'nt doubt, they will be too busy, or into other things, that they will not even want to hunt, or just become a weekend or two shooters - like so many others. :eyeroll:

The BS & Lies & Greed & poor ethics in Hunting anymore, along with the expense, is not hardly worth it

- Maybe ND is right ?? To get while the getting is good, from the last generations of Hunters & Shooters. When it goes from recreation to commerce - with or without laws ??? I'll be done --- (at least here)

& I'll predict it won't be long & hunting will be in trouble most everywhere.

I hope I'm wrong - But subduers seem to be getting ever closer to the ultimate goal.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TO FETCH. :wink:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Time will tell ??? I sure am not going to miss this past year.

But I do wish you & all a Happy New Year :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

An opening date for early honkers on Sept. 1! I hope the G&F doesn't do this...that is a Monday for crying out loud! This year there is nothing stopping them from opening it on the weekend before on Saturday Aug. 30 (since they could open the season Aug. 1 if they wanted too  ).

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree Matt...That's the onw thing I noticed also.The opener of regular waterfowl season could open Oct. 4th.That seems a little late.I wonder if they list 2 dates because of maybe having res. only on the 28th.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

The old rule was the Saturday closest to October 1. NDG&F was allowed by the Feds to dip a few days into late September in liberal or moderate type seasons. Maybe September 27 is just too early under the old rules.

October 1 falls on a Wednesday this year. This may just be the worst case scenario for an earlier opener of duck season.


----------

